
Balena – A Moby-based container engine for IoT - alexandros
https://www.balena.io/
======
tixxdz
Congratulations for the work, that's an interesting move and it allows to
align resin os more with what's being used in classic traditional IoT, I think
in long-term it would be possible to plug-in other technologies within Balena
easily, maybe support other deltas mechanisms, and other features. Most
containers are over-engineered, they are build around kernel technologies to
hide some other mis-behaviour of Linux kernel sometimes it is legit, sometimes
not. Anyway with Balena I think that's better for resin OS and it can be
adapted for more cases easily.

